
Elasticsearch and GDPR - eivarv
https://www.eivindarvesen.com/blog/2018/09/16/elasticsearch-and-gdpr
======
eivarv
Author here; I'd love to get some discussion around the topic, as I'm sure
someone else must have thought about this, or comparable issues with other
systems.

~~~
LinuxBender
Could a feature request be submitted that would allow tagging specific pieces
of data for a cron job to secure wipe in the background along with a manifest
that shows the data wiped with time-stamps? Is that even feasible?

~~~
eivarv
I don't know about a feature request, but I guess you could at least try to
supply a patch to Lucene's merge policy. Then again, I don't know how likely
it is to be accepted.

I was thinking one way would be to hook into Elasticsearch's events and
trigger some custom script upon deletion that would find relevent documents
across nodes and overwrite them in the segment-files or some such, but as I
haven't had the chance to look that deeply into it yet I don't know how
pratical this solution would be.

